# Epson printer issue - driver issue?



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi folks,

I'm using 2 Artisan 50s and an old Epson R220 to print from my mac pro.
They are connected to an airport extreme which is connected via USB to a hub (to which all 3 printers are connected). I also have a Samsung CLP510 connected to the hub as well (it prints fine).

Everything worked fine before Christmas.

I unplugged everything b/c we went away.

Now, I get the following message when I try to print:

error:/library/printers/EPSON/InkJetPrinter2/Filter/rastertoescpll.app/Contents/MacOS/rastertoescpll failed

So i went to Epson's site and dloaded the latest drivers, deleted the printers, reinstalled the printers (I don't know if it automatically took the new drivers or not). Not sure how I could do that b/c I can't find where they install?

Any ideas? Is that the old driver causing issues? The only thing I 'seem' to remember is dloading some Epson update through the software update, but I can't remember if this was before or after my vacation. doh!

I also tried connecting the hub directly and got the same result.

I would think it's the extreme and/or the hub, but the samsung is printing just fine.

oh, and of course I need to print some things for clients.

Cheers,
keebler


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

I've never had that error msg but Googling that msg got a bunch of hits.

The first one worked through his problem, it may help you:

Linky.

If not, there were a ton more, all seem to be driver related.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

thanks! I posted this msg then had to make a phone call. was about to google. i should have done that first. too panicky! 

thanks!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Epson support for Apple is pathetic. I can't even use my Epson Utility to find which ink I need to replace any longer. One of them is empty--but we won't tell you which one!


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Macfury said:


> Epson support for Apple is pathetic. I can't even use my Epson Utility to find which ink I need to replace any longer. One of them is empty--but we won't tell you which one!


I'm with you on that one - drives me nuts really.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

ironically, there's a new (I think it's new) update for Epson drivers.

I'm not going to touch it right now, but thought I would put it out there 

Mac OS X v10.6: Printer and scanner software


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I installed all of the new drivers and Epson Print Utility 4 and the ink level functionality has returned.


----------

